# Bought my first raft! Do i need to buy footcups?



## GosuPaintballer (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought my first raft (NRS E-130) at the end of last year, but only got to use it one time before it got too cold. Now that the weather is warming back up, i'm ready to get it out and start some rafting! My question is though, do the people that sit in the very front of the raft need footcups or is there another way they can lock in their feet?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

We don't have foot cups on our raft, when we paddle raft the paddlers jam their feet under the thwart and side of the tube to brace themselves.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

In a real tiny boat you can sometimes get away with having them stuff one foot between the floor and the tube up front. With your 13' they'll want footcones if you're running anything more than fairly easy class III. They're not that tough to put in yourself, and don't cost too much.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I do footcups up in my 13. It allows your crew to get a better purchase and more controlled power in their strokes. Also, you want to avoid having your crew jamming their feet under anything if possible.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 14' raft... What's a foot cup my crew always crushed the whitewater never needed no foot cup. But if you want to put them in wouldn't hurt but definitely not needed. Your choice.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty easy to add and if you don't have a real experienced crew it will make them feel more secure which translates to them concentrating on paddling and not just hanging on. 

A lot of raft companies run a center line anchored to D-rings inside both ends and at the top of the thwarts. Again, not as vital to a seasoned crew, but will make a less experienced crew more aggressive in spicy water.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you "need" footcups, nope. Are they nice to have yeah. I'm guessing with new boat ready to go you are just itching to get it dialed in perfect. Go for the footcups, but don't overdue it. It is nice to have two in the front, one for each paddler, two in the middle for the paddlers that do not sit with a thwart in front of them and one in the rear is nice for the person in the guide position. This thread, http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/advice-on-footcups-please-46461.html, talks a lot about footcup placement fort he guide position. When I bought my first boat I wanted to put footcups for everyone and ended up never putting any in and was just fine. Our commercial boats have 2 in the front and sometimes one in the back for the guide.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

GosuPaintballer said:


> I bought my first raft (NRS E-130) at the end of last year, but only got to use it one time before it got too cold. Now that the weather is warming back up, i'm ready to get it out and start some rafting! My question is though, do the people that sit in the very front of the raft need footcups or is there another way they can lock in their feet?


I've guided paddle rafts both with and without footcones. Paddlers without tend to anchor their feet into the gutter of the raft. This has a few disadvantages. They tend to look for something to hold on to just when you need them to paddle. Plus they'll have wandering T grips as they look for a hold. The big one though is that as the trip progresses the paddlers slowly migrate onto the thwart tubes instead of staying seated on the sides of the raft, and loose power in their strokes. 

Without footcups works okay. But people paddle more aggressive and confidently when they feel secure, giving your boat more power and a safer trip. Personally I have installed footcones everywhere someone doesn't have a thwart for their foot. Four total for a 14' raft.


----------



## ReillRaft (Jan 15, 2013)

It really is up to you, your preference. Also take into consideration what type of whitewater you're running. We have a couple boats with them, a couple without. It's not really a big deal though because we run rivers that are more on the side of calm-big rapid-calm again. We paddle up to the hole, tell everybody to lean in, and try to make it out okay. If you're running rivers with a lot of longer rapids where crews are paddling through holes and stacks, it might not be a bad idea do glue them to the floor.


----------



## freeheeltim (Mar 3, 2009)

Foot cups up front for your paddlers, yes. They'll have more power, confidence, and are much more likely to stay in the boat when they're getting body-slammed by giant waves. I've been in boats with foot cups in the back for the guide and I'm not down. I brace one foot against the back of the thwart/side tube (not under, or say goodbye to your knee/ankle when you get launched) and the other curled back behind against the back of the boat. The foot cups just feel too limiting and it's hard to have much power for J strokes or reach for those big draws, sweeps, and C strokes with both feet forward.


----------



## ReillRaft (Jan 15, 2013)

Agreed on cramming your foot under the thwarts. I've jammed up my knee (I don't put my foot under the thwart anymore) and have had a couple paddlers in my boat, one being my mom, twist a knee because of that


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

As usual the Buzzards are full of good info. 

Here is another option for intermediate to advanced paddle team. Straddle your thwarts (yes this requires flexibility ) Front paddlers use toe strap for front foot. Rear foot brace against rear thwart(r-2) interlock ankles with rear paddler who straddles (r-4) rear thwart . Center of gravity is low, paddlers can be "locked " into the boat, minimal entrapment hazards. Search "Oregon Rafting Team ". For examples This is typical set-up for advanced aggressive paddle boaters. Offers quite a bit of flexibility for the boat and paddler sizes . FWIW


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

If you are having paddlers in the bow the best option is one footcup per person IMHO. Running a strap across the floor IS an entrapment liability and a compromise in stability relative to footcups.
MRett
Interlocking ankles and a strap on the floor is a typical set-up for advanced paddle boaters?


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

I've got two footcups in the front and one in the back. Had AIRE weld them in when I bought the boat. I figured since I was getting it new- I might as well have them do it right (I've seen really bad glue jobs). I like the set up.

I've had some bad luck getting my foot stuck in the "gutter" of boats (most notably the NRS boats). I've had my KEENs ripped off when I've stuck my foot between the floor and the tube and had to move quickly. Lesson learned- remember to really tighten the footwear and don't wedge the foot so much....lol


----------



## freeheeltim (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Agreed. NRS boats are a bitch with their death-grip bottom channels. Give me a Hyside or Avon any day! The outfitter I worked at for years keeps buying NRS and selling old Hysides and Avons. Just don't like the NRS boats that much, including their shoe-trapping tendencies.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Install the footcups. When it comes time to do a repair you'll be experienced and confident with your technique. Use hypalon adhesive and the accelerant. If the footcups hold you'll know you're ready for an air holding repair when the time comes.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Whitewater Emperience Level?*

If you don't mind my asking what is your paddling background? The reason I ask is that I got my first raft a couple years ago, my background was a lot of canoeing Class II and some easy whitewater tubing plus a few commercial raft trips here and there. What I didn't realize when I bought the raft is that I am now responsible for my passengers safety in a huge way, and really needed to take a three day swiftwater rescue course to be safe and know how to react to common incidents in a class III+ environment.

Basically if you bought a raft, don't be surprised that you just became a raft guide whether you intended to or not (and footcups won't prevent everyone from falling out of your raft, people find creative ways to take unexpected swims - and you're responsible to ensure they make it to safety when they do).


----------

